# Two & a Half Men Episode143 OAD 09/19/2011



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Any thoughts bout tonights episode 'Nice to Meet you'







Any MOD please fix title. Halh sould be Half


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What should Twa be?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Perhaps if you checked your work before you turn it in...


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Yeah Nick I know I know. Big thanks to MOD for fixing my spelling error.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Loved the story on how Charlie died, seemed fitting. Also loved the cameos that were in the episode. Mr Demi Moor is to a great start, good jokes in spite of the laugh track.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dunno. I will watch a couple more, but this wasn't impressive to me. Funniest was Greg and Dharma's appearance. I was getting tired of it before Sheen imploded, and I can't abide that horrid maid more than a minute at a time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Overall I think the show was well done. I think we'll continue to see a funny show with the great one-liners.

The cameos were good - I particularly loved the "Dharma & Greg" cameo. Chuck Lorre was co-creator and has producer/writer credits for 117 episodes of that show. It was cool that Jenna Elfman and Thomas Gibson did that cameo for Lorre.


----------



## pfueri (Jan 22, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> Any thoughts bout tonights episode 'Nice to Meet you'
> 
> Any MOD please fix title. Halh sould be Half


Man it was bad ! If that were the pilot for the show it would get axed in the first half season if it made it that far . All they did was cut Charlie Sheen down on the whole show . It looked like Chuck Lorre is a jerk . The way he wrote the episode . The show will be never be the same with out Charlie Sheen . The show is over Jonny !


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

http://www.variety.com/review/VE1117946162

_"Having won the right to be one of the filthier comedies on TV -- one that seldom lets warm and fuzzy get in the way of a sex joke -- there was no way to be maudlin about Charlie Harper's demise and maintain the tone of the series. So Charlie's off-screen death is treated as one extended punch line -- with the many women he bedded coming more to gloat than mourn."_


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

To be honest, I never really liked the show, but watched the season premiere to see how they handled the switch. I thought Ashton Kutcher was pretty sharp. The crude humor isn't to my taste, but Ashton has some decent comedy skills.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Funniest was Greg and Dharma's appearance.


Agreed!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought Ashton was kind of "stale" or "monotone". I don't see the show going past this season at this rate.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I thought Ashton was kind of "stale" or "monotone". I don't see the show going past this season at this rate.


I think that's the character's persona. A "normal" guy who has the looks, brains, and money but is somewhat socially awkward with the nudity, hugging, can't talk to girls, etc.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I thought Ashton was kind of "stale" or "monotone". I don't see the show going past this season at this rate.


Can't really expect a guy who just attempted (badly) to kill himself to be the life of the party.

Personally I thought the whole funeral scene was really weak, the rest was decent and I'm looking forward to seeing where they go with it.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I keep getting the feeling that every one on the show with the exception of the boy is going to end up in bed with him.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

"he just exploded like a big baloon of meat"


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Funniest was Greg and Dharma's appearance.





RunnerFL said:


> Agreed!


Maybe it was just me, but I don't remember her being that controlling or him being that mean during their show. I remember her being kind of a goofball and him a whipped puppy.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Maybe it was just me, but I don't remember her being that controlling or him being that mean during their show. I remember her being kind of a goofball and him a whipped puppy.


Well 14 years of marriage changes people.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

pfueri said:


> Man it was bad ! If that were the pilot for the show it would get axed in the first half season if it made it that far . All they did was cut Charlie Sheen down on the whole show . It looked like Chuck Lorre is a jerk . The way he wrote the episode . The show will be never be the same with out Charlie Sheen . The show is over Jonny !


Not sure I could disagree anymore then I do....

I thought it was great how they wrote and portrayed CHARLIE HARPER... the character.

I didn't see them once cutting Charlie Sheen down, which they could have in many ways.

I thought they kept it pretty much in character, for the character.

We thought it was great that Rose was the one that did him in.
That his mom didn't change, and was sellnig the house at the funeral.
The long list of cameo's was well done... and Jake... was still Jake.

I am not sure they could have done it any better, including the two girls disappearing up stairs and leaving Alan downstairs .... again.

Will the show continue past this season... not sure, it was already starting to get pretty long in it's run... but I'll continue to watch it as a secondary show.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Were Dharma or Greg called by their names? I can't remember.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cj9788 said:


> Well 14 years of marriage changes people.


Having recently watched a bunch of those episodes the last couple months...
I though it was awsome they did that cameo drop...

And not surprising that he was going bonkers... there was always signs of that in the series.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

From the Comedy Centeral Roast:

"How much blow can Charlie Sheen do?"

"Enough to kill 2 and a 1/2 men."


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Were Dharma or Greg called by their names? I can't remember.


No, but they really didn't need to be. Almost every one who is a Lorre fan watched Dharma & Greg back in the day..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cj9788 said:


> No, but they really didn't need to be. Almost every one who is a Lorre fan watched Dharma & Greg back in the day..


For us... as soon as we hear the voice...
And then of course when Greg came around the corner.

And of course the references: Yoga, Money, Lawer...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I knew it was them, but couldn't remember if Lorre specified it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

It was a big success for ratings:


> The highly anticipated season premiere of Two and a Half Men, featuring the first episode with Ashton Kutcher, delivered the series' largest audience and best adult 18-49 rating ever, leading CBS to a Monday win in adults 18-49 and adults 25-54, according to Nielsen preliminary live plus same day ratings for Sept. 19.


http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2011/09/20/men-rule-monday-but-dont-forget-the-girls/104282/


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

I enjoyed the show. It was getting stale before Sheen had his meltdown. This might extend its life a bit.

I think Lorre kept things in the spirit of the show with Charlie Harper's death. Now the Roast was a different story for Sheen and the roasters, which I also enjoyed.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

cj9788 said:


> No, but they really didn't need to be. Almost every one who is a Lorre fan watched Dharma & Greg back in the day..


Too bad Charlie never met Jane. 

As much as I enjoyed some of Charlie's parts on the show, I have always thought Alan was funnier.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

I loved it with Ashton cannot remember his characters name yet scared Allen causing him to spill Charlie all of the living room floor and Berta coming in and saying "I am not going to clean him up!"


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Watched the Season Premier last night and thought it was very well done and funny. This episode gives me hope that the series will be able to survive.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

i think it will, depends on how many come back next Monday.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

cj9788 said:


> i think it will, depends on how many come back next Monday.


Which, ultimately, is the reason why any network show succeeds ... or not. :whatdidid


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

yosoyellobo said:


> I keep getting the feeling that every one on the show with the exception of the boy is going to end up in bed with him.


Oh, no, I so hope not. Jon Cryer needs work, but please, please warn me if that's about to happen..... series: cancelled!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Jon may not be so inclined, but 'Alan' is already more than half-way there.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The show has to go in another direction. Charlie Part II will get old fast.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> Jon may not be so inclined, but 'Alan' is already more than half-way there.


Berta and Judith look like it would not take much of a push and I don't remember if his mother met him.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> I keep getting the feeling that every one on the show with the exception of the boy is going to end up in bed with him.


Does a deck chair count?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Oh, no, I so hope not. Jon Cryer needs work, but please, please warn me if that's about to happen..... series: cancelled!


See post above...


----------

